# Children's words for urine and faeces



## Frank06

Hi,

First of all: I am interested in children's language, but I dearly hope that the topic won't be considered to be too childish.

I am curious about children's expressions in various languages related to urine and faeces.

*Dutch*
pipi= urine
kaka = faeces

*Farsi
*جیش (djish) = urine (as in 'djish, buz, lala')
پیپی (pipi) = faeces

*English*
pee (wee) (??) = urine 
pooh pooh (??) =  faeces

*Portuguese*
xixi = urine
?? = faeces 

What about other languages?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## rocamadour

Don't worry, the topic isn't childish at all! On the contrary: it's quite interesting... 

Italiano:

*cacca* (less common *popò* or *pupù*) = faeces
*pipì =* urine


----------



## 1234plet

*Danish:*
*Tis* (is also used by adults, we don't have a childish word for it) - urine 
*Puha *or *pølser *- faeces


----------



## alip

Hi,
In Romanian we say "pipi" and "caca"  Is it of any help?
[...]


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi
susu-urine
chichi-faeces


----------



## spakh

in turkish
"çiş" is urine  ç as in english CHicken 
"kaka" is faeces
(also adults can use these)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*פיפי* (_pipi_) = urine
*קקי/קקה* (_kaka/kaki_) = faeces


----------



## MissPrudish

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all: I am interested in children's language, but I dearly hope that the topic won't be considered to be too childish.
> 
> I am curious about children's expressions in various languages related to urine and faeces.
> 
> *Dutch*
> pipi= urine
> kaka = faeces


 
This is what we say in greek as well.
"Tsìsa" could also be used for urine


----------



## Mutichou

In French:
faeces: caca (or sometimes popo)
urine: pipi


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Kaka seems to be similar in many languages. It's interesting pipi refers to urine in other languages, but in Turkish, however, it's children's word for penis.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Thanks to everybody so far!



Chazzwozzer said:


> Kaka seems to be similar in many languages. It's interesting pipi refers to urine in other languages, but in Turkish, however, it's children's word for penis.



I'm quite interested in those bisyllabic words used by kids, and I am surprised how global words like *pipi* are, but also words like *mama*, *papa*, etc. And of course I am even more interested in languages which have a different set of words.

But I got particularly curious about the urine/faeces thing after a slight confusion with my Iranian wife over Persian *pipi*, which is *kaka* in Dutch. I'll spare you the anecdote, but it involved a little nephew, a little but full bladder and a tree .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hey, you stole my ideia! Hahaha, I was thinking of it some days ago.

Portuguese:
Urine = xixi, pipi
Faeces = cocô, caca (often heard in diminutive since diminutive in Portuguese has this "cute" feeling: cocozinho, cacazinha.)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
urine - oshikko
fæces - unko

They are used by adults without sounding too childish.


----------



## papillon

Russian: 
Faeces: We (I meant the children ) use the seemingly universal root _kaka_, but slightly older children will add a diminutive siffix _- shka_ so that a dicreet solid piece of ... matter is a _kakashka._


----------



## Richard Levy

English: cacki, poopi
           pippi, pee
French; caca; caca boudin (marrante - cette expression!)
           pipi


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:*

Urine - 
_peyshaab_ (This is the "normal" word for urine and is used by adults and children alike.. it is the commonest word used I would say. This is also the same word in Urdu/Hindi)
_weewee _- Just like the English I suppose, but pronounced with short vowels ("wiwi"). This sounds more kiddish.
_mutar_ - This is quite a vulgar word and if a child was to say it, they'd probably get a slap! . It is used by adults - especially when they feel angry that their child has "done it in their pants".
_"aarrhh.. he's pissed his pants!" = "oh baa.. ene mutri didhu!"_ (here it is actually being used as a verb). (_mutri dewu - to piss your pants)_

Faeces:
_chichi_ - this is the childish term for faeces (used also in Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi)
_ghoo_ - this, again, like _mutar_, is quite a vulgar word. Some children also use this word but would say "aghoo" but even _that_ sounds awful. Just listening to that word makes me cringe! Children with parents that are a bit vulgar usually teach their kids this word.. uneducated families if you like.


----------



## Frank06

Ola!

Once again, thanks to everybody so far!!



> Portuguese:
> Urine = xixi, pipi


K, great... never heard pipi in Portugal or Brazil, I only knew xixi. Thanks!



> Faeces = cocô, caca (often heard in diminutive since diminutive in Portuguese has this "cute" feeling: cocozinho, cacazinha.)



You Portuguese/Brazilians can make anything sound cute with those lovely -zinho's of you!  But maybe that's going to be my next question...

Tchauzinhos,

Frank


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Portuguese:
> Urine = chichi, pipi
> Faeces = cocô, caca (often heard in diminutive since diminutive in Portuguese has this "cute" feeling: cocozinho, cacazinha.) And "cocó" in Portugal.


----------



## kats

Richard Levy said:


> English: cacki, poopi
> pippi, pee
> French; caca; caca boudin (marrante - cette expression!)
> pipi



I've never heard an American child say "cacki."

what I've heard (all childish):
for urine -  peepee, weewee, teetee, or just pee (the last used by adults, too)
for feces - poopoo, doodoo

In Japan, the children shorten "oshiko" to kid talk "shishi" for urine.


----------



## Richard Levy

That's because you are not from the New York metro area where the Romance languages, among dozens and dozens of others have taken root and influenced the American English langauge for well over 100 years.


----------



## kats

You're right, I'm not.  I have lived many places - among them the western part of NY state - but I think where we live as a child and where we live when we have children, or are otherwise exposed to small children, will determine what we know as "kid talk."

By the way, in Hawaii, there's such a large Japanese influence that the kids there use the Japanese terms.


----------



## mortar and pestle

Wow haha I saw a Romanian post lol!

Anyway in the Philippines...we use this

wiwi/ ihi = urine
tae ( tah- eh) = feces


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
Faeces: kakka, kakki
Urine: pissa, pissi, pisu, piipi


----------



## badgrammar

English (also)

Urine: Tinkle, "number 1"
Faeces: Poop, "number 2"


----------



## Whodunit

German:

urine: *Pipi* [pʰipʰi], *Pulle* (regional) [pʰʊlə]
faeces: *Kacke* [kʰɑkʰə], *Aa* [ʔɑʔɑ]


----------



## Encolpius

funny thread 

in Hungarian

faeces: kaka, kaki
urine: pisi


----------



## OneStroke

Cantonese: 便便 (bin6 bin6) for faeces. I have no idea how to write down the child's word for urine but it should be romanised syu4 syu2


----------



## jakubisek

Czech  

A) verbs: 

to pooh = kakat

to pee = čůrat  (pron. "tshoorat")

The -at being an infinitive ending (so, e.g. imperatives would be "čůrej", "kakej")

B) nouns:    

faeces = hovínko   (singular)
    Note: this is a diminutive (like the portuguese -zinho  of hovno (= "shit")

    While hovno is vulgar, hovínko is commonly acceptable (just sounds a little childish if adults use it about their own product)
    (However, it is not a regular pattern: Not every diminutive of a vulgar word ceases to be vulgar!)

No specific child noun for urine, I'd say.  (I'd use the substantivum verbale)


----------



## Encolpius

jakubisek said:


> ...No specific child noun for urine, I'd say.  (I'd use the substantivum verbale)



lulánky (?)

"...vždycky řekne na kakání, ale *lulánky *všechny  nehlásí, když je moc zabraná do hraní tak zapomíná..."


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Kiss_ - pee, _att kissa_ - to pee
_Bajs_ - faeces, _att bajsa_ - to defecate. An adult expression is _ha avföring_ - have faeces


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

Urine: *«πιπί [pi'pi]*, and, *«τσίσα» ['t͡sisa]*, or, *«τσισάκια» [t͡si'saca]* (the latter is diminutive of «τσίσα» ['t͡sisa])
Faeces: *«κακά» [ka'ka]*, or, *«κακάκια» [ka'kaca]* (the latter is diminutive of «κακά» [ka'ka])


----------



## puny_god

Flaminius said:


> *Japanese:*
> urine - oshikko
> fæces - unko
> 
> They are used by adults without sounding too childish.


I actually learned these words by talking to my friend's children. At first, I didn't understand what they meant until one of them frantically dragged me to the bathroom 

in Filipino, children would normally use
urine: wiwi (adults use this too)
feces: tae / pupu (adults normally use "jebs")


----------



## SuperXW

In P.R.China, it depends on regions and dialects. 
The most common words in Mandarin:

Urine: 
嘘嘘 xu1xu1 (can't spell in English), or sui1sui1

Faeces:  
(noun) 粑粑 ba3ba0 
(verb phrase): 拉粑粑 la1ba3ba0

I actually think *we adults would use these words more *when we are facing small kids...
I don't hear any kid using these word by himself very often...


----------



## Encolpius

Japanese, German, etc?


----------



## ger4

Japanese will be more interesting - German has just some very similar expressions to those mentioned before:
- urine - _Pipi_ [pi'pi:] 
- faeces - _AA_ [a'a] - the glottal stop in between the two vowels is important...(it may express something...)

Edit: I've just noticed Whodonit has answered the question already... (and unlike myself, he used proper IPA-symbols!)


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I hope 810senior is going to surprise us with some "kuso" words.... 
But how about Kacke-derivates, nothing? Kacki or something like that


----------



## ger4

Encolpius said:


> Yes, I hope 810senior is going to surprise us with some "kuso" words....
> But how about Kacke-derivates, nothing? Kacki or something like that


_Kacke_ is used frequently, not just by children, though - it sounds a bit more 'grown up' than AA. Children are creative, of course, and I guess there are hundreds of different versions around...


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, that was my feeling, too....there is the difference in Hungarian, the caca-word is childish, but not in Italian, German....


----------



## 810senior

Well... What I can just recall is _unko, unchi_(faces) and _oshikko_(urine).
I'm kind of curious of how the western languages have similar words like caca, pipi... (to Japanese, they sound much funny, just feel like onomatopoeias)


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

urine:  coco, çiş
faeces: kaka


----------



## Encolpius

ancalimon said:


> Turkish:
> 
> urine:  coco, çiş
> faeces: kaka



Are there any verbal derivatives from those words in Turkish? 

It would be interesting to find out if there are verbal forms in other languages, too
Hungarian -- pisil (to pee) -- kakál, kakil (to pooh)


----------



## Sudani

Not sure about other dialects in arabic but for sudanese arabic:

urine: بول or بولة (Bol/bola)
faeces: كاكا (kakka)


----------



## ancalimon

Encolpius said:


> Are there any verbal derivatives from those words in Turkish?
> 
> It would be interesting to find out if there are verbal forms in other languages, too
> Hungarian -- pisil (to pee) -- kakál, kakil (to pooh)



when you add "yapma" (the doing of) to those nouns, they become verbs.  Example: "kaka yapmak, çiş yapmak"


----------

